# Some of my oldest sister's family have Covid; she just texted me.  Oh boy... hope it is mild.



## PamfromTx (Jul 10, 2022)

Holy cow, my hubby and I are the only ones (in the immediate family) who have not contracted Covid ~ yet, I guess.  I was going to go to the store but I just read that Covid is super surging right now.   Well, in Central Texas, that is.


----------



## Bella (Jul 10, 2022)

I'm sorry to hear about your family, Pam. I hope it's mild and they recover soon. It's not just in Texas. We all have to be as careful as we can be. I don't know what else we can do. 

Bella


----------



## Bellbird (Jul 10, 2022)

I hope your family recover soon. We cannot be too careful.


----------



## Alice November (Jul 10, 2022)

and hope they are well soon.

Covid is zooming up here, lots in hospital and more deaths than we have seen.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 10, 2022)

@PamfromTx, I am up in the DFW, it is on the move again here as well.  I go out when I need to but am surprised to see hardly anyone with a mask on.  I still wear one. I have been lucky to not have it yet either.


----------



## Hawk (Jul 10, 2022)

I read here where kansas city area is experiencing a surge of it also....and new varients also......


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 10, 2022)

Stay safe, dear friends.  This sister is in San Antonio.

Indeed, Covid is surging in many areas.

I still wear my mask as well.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2022)

Sorry to hear this, Pam.  
I hope they will get better quickly.


----------



## Kika (Jul 10, 2022)

My granddaughter was sick and tested positive on Friday.  Yesterday my daughter-in-law (who had a knee replacement one week ago) felt sick and tested positive today.  There are two more in the household who are fine so far.  fingers crossed.  All are vaxed and boosted.


----------



## Kika (Jul 10, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Stay safe, dear friends.  This sister is in San Antonio.
> 
> Indeed, Covid is surging in many areas.
> 
> I still wear my mask as well.


I hope it is mild and that they recover quickly.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 10, 2022)

I'm sorry your sister and her family are sick Pam. I hope it will be mild for each of them too. I will say a special Dua (supplemental prayer) for them. Like you, I've managed to remain COVID free even though many of my loved ones have had it.


----------



## Jules (Jul 10, 2022)

Hoping that they have a mild case and recovery quickly.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jul 11, 2022)

Sorry to read this, Pam, I will be wearing my mask when I get out now.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 11, 2022)

Thank you for your kind thoughts. 

I went out on errands and only about a total of 2 or 3 people were wearing a mask.  So, i started fake coughing and they moved away from me.


----------

